# Snoway 29 Series Ford F-150 Plow Truck Mount



## 1992rallysport (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a Snoway 2004 up Ford F-150 truck mounting and center crossmember for a 29 Series plow. The center crossmember part number is 96107615. The truck frame bracket part numbers are 96107059, 96107060. I also have the headlight adators for a ford. Asking $200.00 I just spent 450.00 on the chevy mount to make it work on my truck, these things arnt cheap. Will Ship. Tks


----------



## 1992rallysport (Sep 29, 2008)

Bump Offer?


----------



## Mdgfdl (Sep 24, 2019)

I’m interested. What are the odds that you still have this snow way plow mount?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mdgfdl said:


> I'm interested. What are the odds that you still have this snow way plow mount?


Aint been around in 6 years


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mdgfdl said:


> I'm interested. What are the odds that you still have this snow way plow mount?


Well, he hasn't been back since 2012 so...


----------

